# JDom XML ein Element hinzufügen.



## sparefroh (12. Mrz 2014)

Guten Tag,

leider benötige ich wieder einmal eure Hilfe.

Konkret geht es darum, dass ich einem [XML]Element rootElement[/XML] mehrere 
	
	
	
	





```
Elemente el
```
hinzugefügt habe.

Nun sieht das ganze möglicherweise so aus:
[XML]
<Person>
         <Name>Hansi</Name>
         <Kind name = "Susi">
                  <Kind name = "Max">
                           <Alter>13</Alter>
                  </Kind>
                  <Kind name="Mimmi">
                           <Alter>3</Alter>
                  </Kind>
         </Kind>
</Person>[/XML]

Nun möchte ich aber dem Knoten 
[XML]<Kind name = "Max">
         <Alter>13</Alter>
</Kind>[/XML]

Nun habe ich mir das Element mit name = "Max" gesucht, aber ich weiß leider nicht wie ich diesem wieder ein Element hinzufüge, sodass es dann im root Element auch beinhaltet wird.

```
//filter = "Kind"
Element addElement;
ElementFilter filter = new org.jdom2.filter.ElementFilter(element.getName());
            for (Element c : rootElementOutput.getDescendants(filter)) {
                if (c.getAttributeValue("name").equals(element.getAttributeValue("name"))) {
                    addElement = c;
                    // so funktioniert es leider nicht!!
                    //c.getChildren().add(aktNodeOutput);
                }
            }
```

Hier noch die imports die ich verwendet habe:


```
import org.jdom2.input.SAXBuilder;
import org.jdom2.Document;
import org.jdom2.Element;
import org.jdom2.filter.ElementFilter;
```

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem anschaulich geschildert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

LG

Johannes


----------



## sparefroh (17. Mrz 2014)

Hat keiner eine Idee?

Oder habe ich mein Problem zu ungenau beschrieben?


----------

